# What steps can I take to remove game lags, freeze etc in FIFA 13



## sam9953 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi, I am using a HP G6 2005ax. I am an avid FIFA 13 player and sometimes I see lags and slowing down of game and screen crystalization while playing the game, these days I have seen that my laptop has started to heat quite a lot when I play FIFA 13. 
So I would like to know what steps can I take or what programmes can I shut down or kill so that my system efficiency improves while playing FIFA 13 and so that my laptop does not heat up too much.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2013)

> turn off antivirus while playing games.
> turn off all unwanted background apps.
> Use Razer game booster
> Update all drivers.
> Defragment the HDD


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > turn off antivirus while playing games.
> > turn off all unwanted background apps.
> > Update all drivers.



Can you please explain more on these two points? What all background apps can I close? From the windows task manager, right?

What all drivers can I update and how?

Sorry if my questions are a bit rudimentary, I am quite new to gaming.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2013)

Post a screenshot of task manager showing all processes, I may be able to list all processes that can be closed. For drivers, go to HP"s website and check all drivers for available updates, especially the graphic driver for which you should go to Nvidia's and AMD'd site, whichever is the case.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Post a screenshot of task manager showing all processes, I may be able to list all processes that can be closed. For drivers, go to HP"s website and check all drivers for available updates, especially the graphic driver for which you should go to Nvidia's and AMD'd site, whichever is the case.



Yeah will do the.screenshot in some time. 
Apart from the graphics driver,.is there any other.driver which needs.update?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2013)

All drivers need update, but updating graphic driver is the only one which will affect gaming IMO.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> All drivers need update, but updating graphic driver is the only one which will affect gaming IMO.



Here is the screenshot, please tell me what all can I stop? And I see 71 processes running, isnt this too much ? If yes then how to reduce them?

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/Untitled_zps4b64e970.jpg


Another thing I forgot to tell was that as I read on the micrsoft website, I have started to use the laptop without battery and DIRECTLY FROM THE POWER OUTPUT,  does this also heat up the laptop? 

Is this also responsible for heating it up?

So now I have got two issues: 
One, the laptop heats up while playing FIFA 13, without battery and using the direct power source
Second, the game lags quite often and freezes, very often, even after using a good mid end graphics card.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Your laptop will be heating up because of such intensive tasks like gaming. So not to worry about that.

Second, looking at your task manager, no wonder that game is lagging. BTW Try using some Game Booster software. It will get the job done.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Your laptop will be heating up because of such intensive tasks like gaming. So not to worry about that.
> 
> Second, *looking at your task manager, no wonder that game is lagging*. BTW Try using some Game Booster software. It will get the job done.



Why do you say that? Please tell me? Apart from using a game booster what else can I do using the task manager to improve the game speed?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Why do you say that? Please tell me? Apart from using a game booster what else can I do using the task manager to improve the game speed?



1st thing is what you are experiencing is *not lagg, its called frame drop. * lagg is when there is a network problem .

clear up your pc, remove all unecessary software.. go to msconfig, and remove unimportant services. When you play the game set priority to high.

also reduce the resolution of the game and try and see if that helps. laptop will heat up, depending on cpu usage and gpu usage... doesnt make a big difference if its connected in a power outlet..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ Too many processes at background will sure make your game lag. Just use Game Booster, it is more than enough.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Too many processes at background will sure make your game lag. Just use Game Booster, it is more than enough.



So using Razor Gamer booster will close all the unnecessary background processes?



NoasArcAngel said:


> 1st thing is what you are experiencing is *not lagg, its called frame drop. * lagg is when there is a network problem .
> 
> clear up your pc, remove all unecessary software.. go to msconfig, and remove unimportant services. When you play the game set priority to high.
> 
> also reduce the resolution of the game and try and see if that helps. laptop will heat up, depending on cpu usage and gpu usage... doesnt make a big difference if its connected in a power outlet..



Thanks for correcting me.

Yeah, the softwares that I have are quite minimum. 

From where can I change the priority?

Which is the best resolution according to you, considering the fact that I will output my laptop to my HD TV, so please suggest according to that?

You sure na, that heating up of laptop will not cause any harm? Should I play the game with battery or without batter inserted?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ For HDTV, i guess 720p will be idle. But i doubt that your lappy will handle that. Better try with 1366x768. Also using Game Booster will just stop all background process temporarily (Correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ For HDTV, i guess 720p will be idle. But i doubt that your lappy will handle that. Better try with 1366x768. Also using Game Booster will just stop all background process temporarily (Correct me if i am wrong)



Ya currently the resolution of my FIFA 13 is 1366 x 768 only.

And yes I checked msconfig and saw so so many running applications and its a little hard for me to decide which to stop and run,

Will game booster stop those?

And which game booster, free one should I download?


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2013)

Install Catalyst 13.1 (Mobility). Get it from AMD's website. Also install HP Coolsense if you haven't.

My roommate has the same laptop and he also plays FIFA 13 a lot. No lag and no heating up for him.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 10, 2013)

ico said:


> Install Catalyst 13.1 (Mobility). Get it from AMD's website. Also install HP Coolsense if you haven't.
> 
> My roommate has the same laptop and he also plays FIFA 13 a lot. No lag and no heating up for him.



Yes, I have got both these and still I am facing little heating and frame drop issues.

I also saw 13.2 but in beta stage, should I download that?

And Guys now after installing Razor game booster, the lags and frame drop has stopped but the laptop becomes so so so hot. Please tell something for that.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Yes, I have got both these and still I am facing little heating and frame drop issues.
> 
> I also saw 13.2 but in beta stage, should I download that?
> 
> And Guys now after installing Razor game booster, the lags and frame drop has stopped but the laptop becomes so so so hot. Please tell something for that.



cpu cooler, go to the cycle repair shop and ask them to blow air into the exhaust vent... most likely your cooling solution is screwed.

installled coolsense? as ico suggested?


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 11, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> cpu cooler, go to the cycle repair shop and ask them to blow air into the exhaust vent... most likely your cooling solution is screwed.
> 
> installled coolsense? as ico suggested?



Yes coolsense, I already had. I mean it is installed. Really you think my cooling solution is the problem? Because the moment I switch the game off,.the heat is gone. Its all cool.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Yes coolsense, I already had. I mean it is installed. Really you think my cooling solution is the problem? Because the moment I switch the game off,.the heat is gone. Its all cool.



the gpu maybe overheating due to a non-working fan, to check this try gpu-z (it may or may not work ) it could also be due to dust in the area.. so just get it cleaned once.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 11, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> the gpu maybe overheating due to a non-working fan, to check this try gpu-z (it may or may not work ) it could also be due to dust in the area.. so just get it cleaned once.



Okay will get to post the gpu z results soon.and how to get the fan cleaned

Here, Please analyze and tell me what is wrong:

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/03/11/dhf.png

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/03/11/8nt.png

These were taken while FIFA was on and the fan was blowing very hot air. Using Battery.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 11, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Okay will get to post the gpu z results soon.and how to get the fan cleaned
> 
> Here, Please analyze and tell me what is wrong:
> 
> ...


Holy smokes, that GPU is hot as hell! Immoderately give the laptop for service and tell them about the heating issue.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 11, 2013)

Now that I have turned FIFA off, the temperature is back to 110 Celsius, which I still believe is quite high, isnt it?

Apart from giving it to the service center what all can I do to reduce this heating problem from my end? Please give me your valuable input, I am hesitant to give to the center as I don't have any other laptop or PC, so this is required very much to stay within the house.


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 11, 2013)

fifa doesnt need that much cpu power. so while playing fifa set cpu to balanced and not high performance. Also if possible use only one gpu. both of yours are good.

and most importantly. download and use d3d overrider. use it to enable forced triple buffering and vsync.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 12, 2013)

Prongs298 said:


> fifa doesnt need that much cpu power. so while playing fifa set cpu to balanced and not high performance. Also if possible use only one gpu. both of yours are good.
> 
> and most importantly. download and use d3d overrider. use it to enable forced triple buffering and vsync.



I am extremely sorry but I am quite a novice into hardcore gaming, so can u please tell me step by step how to change from balance to high performance and how to change from 2 gpus to one? And also.what is this d3d overrider and all this triple buffering and vsync? Thanks

Strangely even after just booting these are the results:

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/03/11/e2p.png

its been hardly 10 seconds and still it is 84 celsius. Is this software wrong or something, I can even feel that heat of the laptop still it says 84. What to  do now? Previously I thought the trouble was FIFA, but even without FIFA  it is reaching 84 .

Hey guys, I just download this software called GPU TEMP and it says that my GPU temperature after just booting like 45 celsius and GPU Z says 87. I feel that GPU temp is correct. can GPU Z be wrong? Though I can't feel any heat.

After using 4 softwares to judge my GPU temp, it seems like the temp does not go beyond 80 celsius any time, it seems GPU Z gives wrong readings. Thouh it jumped from 45 to 75 by switching FIFA on.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 12, 2013)

Woah you're GPU temperature is even higher than my 5670 

Clean your vent immediately ~ with a cycle tyre pump as suggested above. I dont have a pump , so the best i can do is take an empty pen, use it as a straw and blow air into the vent, keep a fan on directed at the laptop to blow dust away.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

the dual gpu is screwing the gpu-z, and it feels that GPU temp is correct, if you can download everest... that should give us stable fan reads. and if its 75 its okay enough... i think you were just freaking out


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> the dual gpu is screwing the gpu-z, and it feels that GPU temp is correct, if you can download everest... that should give us stable fan reads. and if its 75 its okay enough... i think you were just freaking out



Yes mate, you are right,.I was just freaking out. Can you tell me anymore trust worthy software apart from Everest?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Yes mate, you are right,.I was just freaking out. Can you tell me anymore trust worthy software apart from Everest?



lol, everest is the best monitoring tool i have used. i dont know any other, may wanna use google


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> lol, everest is the best monitoring tool i have used. i dont know any other, may wanna use google



I dont want use Google, Google gives links of shitty and good softwares, I downloaded many shitty ones and.ended up being freaked out. Its better I take help from you guys.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> I dont want use Google, Google gives links of shitty and good softwares, I downloaded many shitty ones and.ended up being freaked out. Its better I take help from you guys.



no seriously man, Everest is really the best.. if i knew others i would have told you .


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> no seriously man, Everest is really the best.. if i knew others i would have told you .



Okay will try it then and see the results.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 12, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> I dont want use Google, Google gives links of shitty and good softwares, I downloaded many shitty ones and.ended up being freaked out. Its better I take help from you guys.


Other than Everest, I use Hwinfo. BTW if that GOU temp is correct, then you should start making omelettes on that for dual advantage


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Other than Everest, I use Hwinfo. BTW if that GOU temp is correct, then you should start making omelettes on that for dual advantage



Mate, do you mean to tell me that even 75 degree while gaming and 45 degree while normal usage is also abnormal temperature? Huh, tell? I am worried again because your omelette comment.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

seriously that temps can kill your laptop. get it serviced, get the vents cleaned and may reapplying thermal paste could help.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 12, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Mate, do you mean to tell me that even 75 degree while gaming and 45 degree while normal usage is also abnormal temperature? Huh, tell? I am worried again because your omelette comment.


75 at load and 45 is okay IMO, but let other's reply. Ans when did the temp drop to 70 at load? Previously wasn't it 110?


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 75 at load and 45 is okay IMO, but let other's reply. Ans when did the temp drop to 70 at load? Previously wasn't it 110?



Listen listen,.the problem has been with the applications that I am using, while using GPU Z. It showed 115 during FIFA and 80 during normal usage, then I installed two more softwares, CPUID HW monitor.and GPU temp, both these.showed 75 during FIFA and.45 durinf normal use.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 13, 2013)

Do this: post a screenshot of GPU Z and the other two software you installed, all running together and showing GPU temperature while running FIFA and at idle.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Do this: post a screenshot of GPU Z and the other two software you installed, all running together and showing GPU temperature while running FIFA and at idle.


Okay will do real soon and I really appreciate the help bro.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 13, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Okay will do real soon and I really appreciate the help bro.


Anytime


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 14, 2013)

This is the screenshot of 4 different softwares used by me at just 1 min after the booting of the system, no FIFA nothing, no load at all:

*i45.tinypic.com/vpafxc.jpg

Okay this screenshot was taken when FIFA 13 was on, and the fan was blowing very hot air and was working with full speed. So it was high load:

*i47.tinypic.com/34gvwc8.jpg

Now please all, compare the above two and see the results and tell me if there is anything abnormal with my machine?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 14, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Okay will do real soon and I really appreciate the help bro.



Hey bro I have the same laptop as yours. Can you tell me the settings that you use in fifa 13??? i have a 30fps cap.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 14, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> This is the screenshot of 4 different softwares used by me at just 1 min after the booting of the system, no FIFA nothing, no load at all:
> 
> 
> Okay this screenshot was taken when FIFA 13 was on, and the fan was blowing very hot air and was working with full speed. So it was high load:
> ...


It's clear that the temperature shown in GPUZ is incorrect as all other apps are showing 39 C while GPUZ is showing 86 C. It might some bug, so I suggest to use some other app for temp. monitoring (I use Hwinfo). As per the screenshots posted, the ideal temp is 39 C and load temp is 72 C, both of which are perfectly good. So, hurrah and update GPUZ.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It's clear that the temperature shown in GPUZ is incorrect as all other apps are showing 39 C while GPUZ is showing 86 C. It might some bug, so I suggest to use some other app for temp. monitoring (I use Hwinfo). As per the screenshots posted, the ideal temp is 39 C and load temp is 72 C, both of which are perfectly good. So, hurrah and update GPUZ.



Yeah I dont understand what.is wrong with GPU Z, anyway I believe the nornal temperature is alright but what about Temperature while load for the CPU? It goes over 90,.doesn't it? Any comments about CPU temperature while load?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 14, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Yeah I dont understand what.is wrong with GPU Z, anyway I believe the nornal temperature is alright but what about Temperature while load for the CPU? It goes over 90,.doesn't it? Any comments about CPU temperature while load?


Well actually, by the screenshots, cpu's ideal temperature is at 90 C (not at all normal) and load temperature is 137 C (omelette making temperature ). You should get the laptop repaired, cleaned completely in and out, which I seriously doubt and service man will do. So if you are brave end courageous enough (and the laptop is out of warranty), then you may use some youtube videos to do that yourself, however be warned, opening a laptop is risky as the components are crampedly packed and need to be perfectly in their correct position. If the laptop is in warranty, let the manufactured do the dirty work while you relax at your home. You may also give this job to some shopkeeper you know/trust.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Well actually, by the screenshots, cpu's ideal temperature is at 90 C (not at all normal) and load temperature is 137 C (omelette making temperature ). You should get the laptop repaired, cleaned completely in and out, which I seriously doubt and service man will do. So if you are brave end courageous enough (and the laptop is out of warranty), then you may use some youtube videos to do that yourself, however be warned, opening a laptop is risky as the components are crampedly packed and need to be perfectly in their correct position. If the laptop is in warranty, let the manufactured do the dirty work while you relax at your home. You may also give this job to some shopkeeper you know/trust.



So at the end of the day, do you reckon I should be giving the laptop to.HP.customer service for repair? As it is in warranty? I don't want to give unless I desperately should. Because as I told,.this js the only.computing device for.me at home.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, you should definitely give it as ideal cpu temp at 97 C and load temp at 137 C is no way normal.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yes, you should definitely give it as ideal cpu temp at 97 C and load temp at 137 C is no way normal.



In which software out of the 4 is it mentioned? I cant find this load and ideal reading anywhere?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 14, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> In which software out of the 4 is it mentioned? I cant find this load and ideal reading anywhere?


You said the first screenshot was taken 1 min after booting, with no load:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9431&stc=1

And the second screenshot was taken by you while running FIFA, so that at load:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9432&stc=1


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow man that is quite an effort, for you to explain it to me at that way. Thanks for taking the pain. 
Okay so these temperatures which you have pointed out, why are these so high when compared to other temperatures mentioned in the same software?


----------

